# Heavy restoration needed: USMT/Burke Model V



## Steelcrafted (Aug 27, 2018)

So I just picked up this machine from a local seller, $400, not a bad deal....it is a US Machine Tool Model V...it uses B&S 9 Collets, which it came with several, which is good....original vise, the head has a power quill feed, but it is missing a 3/8" cog belt that drives the internals...i'm not too broken up about that, something i'll prob fix down the road...also having trouble getting the fine quill feed to provide motion to the quill...the manual handle works fine, but when you turn the clutch to engage the fine feed, it doesn't really advance the quill....it just turns some of the belts for the PTO that drives power feed....which I think means the power feed is engaged, but i'm not sure....

ANYWAY, my first order of business is to clean this beast up and get everything moving nicely........what do you all recommend for cleaners/degreasers?  Also, I gotta get the ram head rotate, so i'm thinking PB blaster, unless you all know a better solution....Just looking to get all the grease and dirt off first, then i'll worry about scotch brite, stripping paint, and re-painting.... I'm all ears!  Thanks for the help, this is my first big mill, and first restoration in one....


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 27, 2018)

Nice, that will be fun to fix up
mark


----------



## Richard King 2 (Aug 30, 2018)

Buy some expensive putty knifes, not the cheap ones as they will break fast.  Scrape off the majority of the rust and crud, use some heavy duty rubber gloves and mix 50 / 50 Purple Power and super hot water.  I also if you can vent the area Brake fluid works with 60 grit emery cloth.  Then rinse with Kerosene.   One it's apart use citric acid or Evao-rust on the small stuff.  A friend of mine had a stuck shaft in a casting and mixed citric acid with water and squirted it on in for about a month and it finally got loose.


----------



## ThunderDog (Sep 18, 2018)

Any progress?

Thats a lot of crud.  If you're going for a complete tear down I highly recommend Zip-lock bags, sharpie marker, a bunch of cardboard boxes, and a plastic bin to serve as a degreaser container for soaking little parts.


----------



## Steelcrafted (Sep 18, 2018)

Yes!  The machine is running, and everything is moving...some things move better than others, but it's all usable and it's making chips!  I hooked up a VFD, added a quill DRO, and a table DRO is on the way...it's working great!  Still need to paint, but that'll happen eventually... Pics can be seen on my Instagram @Steelcrafted....


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 18, 2018)

Those parts look like a job for electrolysis to me.  You could spend a lot of money on Evapo-rust trying to get all that cleaned up.  I agree with scraping off most of the rust and other crud, but I prefer to use a sharp utility knife blade, hand held.  The more you can get off with the blade, the easier, cheaper, and faster the finish de-rusting will be.


----------



## dlane (Sep 19, 2018)

Nice save , considering you had weeds growing in the table . Got any pics of it refurbished, don’t do Instagram.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 19, 2018)

It brings tears to my eyes seeing that beautiful machine restored back to life. 
Pics please along the way.


----------



## ThunderDog (Sep 19, 2018)

Steelcrafted said:


> Yes!  The machine is running, and everything is moving...some things move better than others, but it's all usable and it's making chips!  I hooked up a VFD, added a quill DRO, and a table DRO is on the way...it's working great!  Still need to paint, but that'll happen eventually... Pics can be seen on my Instagram @Steelcrafted....



Nice!!

I'm curious, what vendor did you pick up your DRO from? I'm currently eyeing one from tpactools.


----------

